

Apple iWatch Was "Released" But We Didn't Realize It - personjerry
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/the_bet/2014/02/apple_iwatch_it_s_already_out.html

======
acjohnson55
Provocative title (from Slate themselves), but I'm pretty sure the article
doesn't at all indicate that an iWatch was released. Just some enabling
technology.

